# firefly | serenity



## anymouse (Jan 5, 2010)

:yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My comptuer is broke I'll post more in the morning :rain .


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Great show but BSG was the best! Still can't believe this one got axed though.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Great underrated show!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I love this show. I only got around to watching it earlier this year. A real shame it was cancelled so early. 

I think the opening theme is beautiful.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I honestly don't think there is a cooler person alive than Joss Whedon.

Buffy, Angel, Firefly, Dr. Horrible, the guy was even one of the main writers on the original Toy Story.

@Neptunus, I must have those Legos!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Godless1 said:


> @Neptunus, I must have those Legos!


You can have all my Legos except this one:


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

i thought serenity was only a movie.....???


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

puffins said:


> i thought serenity was only a movie.....???


Nope, it was the sequel to one of the greatest seasons of television ever.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefly_(TV_series)

Do yourself a favor and watch the show, even if you've already seen the movie.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

puffins said:


> i thought serenity was only a movie.....???


Nope it was a continuation of the tv series Firefly. The dumb Fox network cancelled the show after only 13 episodes despite it getting rave reviews. They also wouldn't agree to air the pilot (first ep) until after the show was cancelled and aired the episodes in the wrong order. It was such a shame.
I think it may be my favorite sci fi show of all time.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> You can have all my Legos except this one:


Haha, awesome.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Firefly was awesome


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

"The hero of Canton
the man they call Jayne."


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I might check out Firefly when I've finished Season 2 of Madmen and Season 3 of Breaking Bad (Yeah, I know I'm far behind on these shows :b). 

I might check out Game of Thrones before Firefly though, what should I do? D:


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Game of Thrones is epic. But... WATCH FIREFLY. FIREFLYYYYYYY. *FIREFLY!

*Just fyi, i didn't actually start liking it that much til i'd seen a few episodes, so if you watch the first episode and just kinda think 'meh', give it a chance 



General Shy Guy said:


> "The hero of Canton
> the man they call Jayne."












I'm gonna go learn to play that song


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh niceee 

I know what this thread needs!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Kaylee ftw


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeahhh. I need to change my mind in that 'post a picture of a cute girl thread'. Kaylee is definitely in the definition of cute ^^

If i ever meet a girl who looks and acts like Kaylee i can see a restraining order in my not too distant future :|

(I kid! Kind of )










I'm getting all nostalgic now. Firefly marathon time???


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


> ^ haha it's his "wtf is this shtuff?!" look!! he insists we like it the first time through. but really, it's an odd one, hard to get used to at first glance :b but these glamour shots don't hurt :b >>


 oh my... :mushy

*save save save*


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

don't forget saffron :b


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah Firefly was good. I still can't decide if I like it more than Carnivale or not :/

Kaylee = cuteness.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

anymouse said:


> ^ awww!!! :yay
> 
> ...annnnd. that's when i hit post quota. leaving you hanging with a claim to kaylee to send you to restraint. :b


Haha.










Also cool poster thing:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

This thread is amazing.

"The Special Hell" one of my favorite lines from the preacher.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

anymouse said:


> ​


So awesome  Also that kaylee drawing...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I just lent my boss the DVDs. As you can see, she's erm... enjoying them.












Perkins said:


> Great underrated show!


I'm not really sure it qualifies as "underrated" at this point.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Don't piss off River (Summer Glau).


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah I love Firefly and Serenity. With the exception of "Angel" Joss Whedon hasn't made a show yet that I failed to enjoy.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

lol nice


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anymouse said:


>


:haha Awesome!!!!


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

skygazer said:


> don't forget saffron :b


YES YES YES YES YES. I agree :yes


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^ :yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I just lent my boss the DVDs. As you can see, she's erm... enjoying them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol - trying to get close with the boss there?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Always loved jaynes hat :lol


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Searched for an "Am I a lion?" graphic but could only find this which is sadly unfunny. Someone make a better one.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I just lent my boss the DVDs. As you can see, she's erm... enjoying them.


I didn't know she was from Brazil.

I'm holding out hope that reincarnation will bring me back looking like her.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

anymouse said:


> i was in such a hurry to reassure you of your good taste that i failed to note that the cutest thread had kaylee claim... i'm sure she shares. :b


Noooooooooooo :cry

So, does anyone know how to make a cloning device?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^Shiny!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

max4225 said:


> This should go here.
> http://sisyphus.softarchive.net/paper_model_serenity_spacecraft.142035.html


You can actually make one????? !


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Amazing!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Not enough actual clips from the show in this thread.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome cake thingies


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Wooo more firefly 

(why's godless gone? :/)


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

anymouse said:


> i'm certain he did not, in fact, aim to misbehave. :b


Let's be bad guys? :b


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I need to get me a real life Jayne hat :lol


----------



## stormeycharlotte (Aug 31, 2011)

FireFly= Epic X]


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

stormeycharlotte said:


> FireFly= Epic X]


Indeed


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

skygazer said:


>


That is very shiny indeed


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

i forgot all about kaylee. she has to be one of the cutest women i have seen on tv. hard to notice her when staring at river all the time. anyone agree?


----------

